# My First Appointment *



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all fairly new to this site but finding it very interesting so far! I have my very first appointment on 28/1/08 and am very excited/nervous. My husband and I have been trying for a year for our 1st child. I have been monitoring my ovulation since 2nd month of trying. Went to doctor about 4 months ago as I didn't seem to be ovulating. My doctor got me started on day 21 blood tests which confirmed I am not ovulating. She then referred us to our local fertility centre. She has done blood test on me and also internal examination. My husband has had examination and sperm count - he appears to be fine.

Can anyone advise what usually happens in the 1st appointment. I am really keen to get going with whatever treatment is needed, is it possible they will start me off on something like clomid on this 1st appointment. I am so frustrated and impatient just want to get things moving.

Can any1 advise or share any success stories of similar problems as myself.

thank you


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF  My story is a little similar to yours except I already had 2 children who were conceived with no problems when tests revealed I wasn't OVing either.  We were referred for fertility treatment and after having more blood tests, a SA on DH and a scan it was confirmed I wasn't OVing but no reason was found.  I then had a HSG (where they inject your tubes with dye through your cervix while x raying you to see if your tubes are clear - they were) before being prescribed Clomid.  Luckily the 7th month worked for me resulting in my little boy who's just turned 1 

Good luck with your investigations and Tx, fingers crossed you'll get a BFP soon 

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi and thank you for replying, what is a SA, DH? Was the hsg thing sore? How long did it take before you were put on the clomid?


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oops sorry, I keep forgetting not everyone is used to the abbreviations!

SA is 'Sperm Analysis'
DH is 'Dear Husband'

Yes...if I'm perfectly honest the HSG was painful for me as apparently my tubes went into spasm BUT the news that everything was in working order more than made up for it! (I was told there and then)  I've heard of lots of other ladies who experienced no pain at all during their HSGs so I think I was just unlucky.

I'm trying to think now how long it was before I started on Clomid....I think I first went to see my GP in the January, he did tests over a couple of months and then referred me...my first appointment was in the April or May, I had my HSG in the June, had my follow up appointment shortly after and then started the Clomid in the August I believe.  So around 4 months after first seeing the specialist, but I had to wait for my period to start before I could book the HSG and then wait for my period to start again before I could start the Clomid, I remember just missing out as when I got the prescription I was already on day 3 (I had to take it days 2-6 of my cycle) so I 'lost' another month virtually there.

If you need to ask anything more just shout or PM me   And I'm sure you'll get tons more useful advice from others


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello shortnsweet, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

As you have correctly assumed, you might well be prescribed clomid if lack of ovulation appears to be your problem. HOwever some consultants are very throrough and, if it's not already been ruled out, yours might like to perform some tests to check your uterus, tubes and ovaries are all in generally good condition before prescribing so please don't be too disapointed if there is a bit of a wait for more tests before treatment - in the long run it may save you time anyway (I wasted 8 months taking clomid when later tests showed it had no realistic chance of working for me anyway). 
In answer to your many questions, here's some links you ought to check out, that will help you with the terminology etc.:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ * *CLICK HERE*

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy Community FUN board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck with your appointment next week, 

C~x


----------



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you very much ladies for your advice - I will keep you posted as to how it goes!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

No prob and good luck!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I was due to start Clomid when I fell pregant with little girl.  It was already known I had PCOS so our 1st appointment was more about that than anything.  DH didn't have to do another SA for our clinic they just got the results from our GP (took a lot of chasing for them to get to right place) and then I was reffered on for a HSG. for me personally it was uncomfortable as tubes filles but once it started to come out was fine again. I have heard it hurts more if tubes are blocked thou.  I was then about to start a 'normal' cycle monitered by the hospital but they started me on Clomid but I managed to OV and got a  the cycle of my HSG.  I think from 1st appointment to getting ready for Clomid was about 6 months for us, but guess it depends on the clinic how easy it is to get appointments etc. Think there was a few months between being reffered and date of 1st appointment too


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Shortnsweet,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  its a great site for advice, support and friendship.

 with everything! 

Strawberries xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends,

Like the others say, they will probley refer you for more tests before starting treatment. My first appt i was booked in for an hsg and a scan to check for pcos. Then at the follow up appt i was prescibed metformin for my pcos for 4 months, then on my 3rd appt i was prescibed clomid.

Its good to be prepared for your appts, as you at least know more or less what will happen and you can go armed with information and questions.

Good luck hun and let us know how you get on

Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

